# List of companies previously in the S&P 500?



## Strw23 (11 March 2007)

Hello All
I was wondering if anybody knows were I can find a list of companies that have previously made up the US S & P 500. I know if I go to Standards and Poors web page I can find the current list but I would like to know who was in it in the past and for how long for accurate backtesting of US systems. Hopping someone can help.
Scott


----------

